# 4 of the stolen horses found!



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of the tack and 4 out of the 5 stolen Arkansas horses have been found. Only Credit Card is still missing. Chestnut with a JK brand on right hip.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What is happening to the people who stole them?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

goneriding said:


> What is happening to the people who stole them?[/QUOTE
> 
> Guess they have to find them first to find out.... but I know what I would do if it had been one of my horses and I found them...
> :twisted:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

are these the ones that were found half starved and tied to a tree? I saw a picture on facebook.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay! I heard they found the trailer, too.

Here's hoping they find the last one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope the find him. I find it ironic that a horse named "credit card" was stolen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there a link or a website where we can read about this?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess I thought everyone would have googled it so didn't supply a link, sorry. 
I heard about it from Ty Lester who owned the grey mare. Here is a link you can read

Horses stolen from Southern Arkansas University found - Local News Story - KTBS Shreveport


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy to hear that they found all but one. I hope they find the last horse and the people that took the horses will be punished. I never really understood why someone would take a horse like this anyway. It isnt like you would be able to show them or anything considering that this particular story was put out everywhere and people were on a higher lookout. Did the team have an upcoming rodeo or something? Maybe they wanted to "take the competition" out.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I just heard that they found the remains of Credit Card. So sad


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I heard that as well. Very horrible. There was no need for that horse to die
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How sad


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How very sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

kittersrox said:


> I just heard that they found the remains of Credit Card. So sad


Broke my heart...


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes he was found... Poor thing

Multiple leads in probe into theft of university horses


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at all the links to this story and there are some things I don't understand. Like, how did the rodeo coach find the first 4 horses when they were in a wooded area on private property? It's a very sad story, of course, but there is something a little fishy about it all.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KatieQ said:


> I looked at all the links to this story and there are some things I don't understand. Like, how did the rodeo coach find the first 4 horses when they were in a wooded area on private property? It's a very sad story, of course, but there is something a little fishy about it all.


In this link about 1/2 way down you will see why they knew where to look. The Sheriff's deputy gave them the idea.

Stablemate credited with recovery of stolen SAU horses - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They have arrested one person so far - BREAKING: Teen arrested in SAU stolen horses case - KSLA News 12 Shreveport, Louisiana |


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> They have arrested one person so far - BREAKING: Teen arrested in SAU stolen horses case - KSLA News 12 Shreveport, Louisiana |


 
Funny thing is that this girl posted just a few hours ago on BarrelHorses ForSale on Facebook looking for a grey horse gelding that was under six to buy. Soon after, she was arrested.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Very sad the arrest warrant states that Credit Card (the horse that was dead) was found shot in the head, throat slit and was quartered.

http://www.bannernews.net/blog/?p=7165#more-7165


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What would be the point of that? Doesn't make sense. They didn't want him for meat, I presume, and anyone doing it as retribution or whatever would have already known the police were after them and that animal abuse/mutilation would make things go that much harder on them....and somehow I just can't picture any satanic horse-sacrificing cults at Southwest Arkansas University.....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> What would be the point of that? Doesn't make sense. They didn't want him for meat, I presume, and anyone doing it as retribution or whatever would have already known the police were after them and that animal abuse/mutilation would make things go that much harder on them....and somehow I just can't picture any satanic horse-sacrificing cults at Southwest Arkansas University.....


From what I have been hearing is that she was an ex girlfriend of Shaun Smith. The owner of Credit Card. Who knows? But one of the things the led to her being investigated was her telling people that horse needed to be killed. Just like serial killers I guess... How they have to dismember some of their victims. Very sick!

And another link showing this
http://arkansasmatters.com/news-fulltext?nxd_id=487607&nxd_208975_start=90


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Clearly this chick is not right in the head. I mean, that should be obvious from the theft itself, but I'd say we're well past the insanity marker here. Her boyfriend is defending her on Facebook. Everyone else is screaming for blood.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

There are tall trees in Arkansas..I hope she ends up tied way up in one. 


Associated Press


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Clearly this chick is not right in the head. I mean, that should be obvious from the theft itself, but I'd say we're well past the insanity marker here. Her boyfriend is defending her on Facebook. Everyone else is screaming for blood.


Boyfriend...current boyfriend or the former boyfriend who owned Credit Card?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Current boyfriend. Colton somebody. Keeps saying that while what she did was wrong, she deserves a second chance, because we all make mistakes, and he knows one thing, and that's that people don't go to hell for killing horses....


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

And it appears it is another case of the apple not falling far from the tree. Her mother's boyfriend is the one who shot, slit the throat and cut up Credit Card. Lady Trails... Credit Card was owned by Shaun Smith who had dated Jaci Jackson for a while.
Mobile: Student arrested in S. Ark. University horse theft | The Republic


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

From what I am seeing she and Credit Card's owner broke up on or about September 30th... And the horses went Missing Nov. 3rd. 

IMO, it seems like revenge for sure. So sad that the horses had to suffer because of this idiot and her friends/family.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Her boyfriend is defending her on Facebook.


(Note, I am relatively facebook clueless) Where do you see this? I do not see it in her profile you provided a link to.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Simply horrible.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

AB, go back to the orginal comments on this page: Jaci Jackson | Facebook

Look for Colton.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Bubba....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sick and for what? Revenge on an ex? What a sad world we live in.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm shocked her page is still up on FB.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> I'm shocked her page is still up on FB.


Guessing her family has not gotten her password information from her yet to take it down.



It is interesting to read the people who are saying that she made a 'mistake'.

Not my idea of a mistake.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not my idea of a mistake.


Mine either.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Mistake?...Passive people make me nautious. They are weak. The book needs to be thrown at her. She is a sick person. She knew exactly what she was doing. I'll say it again, owning horses doesn't make a true horse person.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That was no mistake, it was the deliberate actions of a psychopath, apparently raised by psychopaths. :-x

I hope she, her mother, her mother's BF, and the as yet named other person who helped the BF all go to jail for a _very_ long time.

Even if the death/dismemberment of Credit Card and their plans to let the others slowly die from starvation don't earn them a long prison sentence, the crimes of grand theft and crossing state/county lines ought to earn them all a nice, long lockup.

_Anyone_ who is on the side of these crazies deserves the same jail time. Unfortunately, stupid isn't against the law. It should hurt though, A LOT.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Her the post she posted about wanting to buy a horse. 

http://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...p=0&refid=52&_ft_fbid=198817446869426&_ft_c=m
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'all need to c&p or screen capture those FB postings for those of us who can't access it.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh sorry, I'll do it when I get on the computer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's her barrel ad SR, cropped the comments as they were a bit to be expected and not so appropriate to share here....








There was one woman who commented that she had been emailing back & forth about a horse she had for sale. Poor lady, can you imagine what she'd be feeling had she sold this girl that horse??? :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No kidding, MHF! :shock:

At least she found out_ before_ she sold her a horse!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a link to the copy of the affidavit of probable cause for her arrest

Read the affidavit of probable cause in the SAU horse theft case | Banner-News Blog


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not only is she cruel and a thief, she's just plain dumb-as-hell, huh?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

An scholarship auction is going to be held for Credit Card's owner.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Credit-Card-Scholarship-Auction/227428523992056?sk=wall


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

stuff like this make me ask ,why did we stop hanging horses thieves


----------

